# Canadian-Bred (or American-Bred) V.S. Open



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

I was reading through the CKC conformation rule book again, and I remembered something I'd always wondered about.

Two of the classes you can enter are "Canadian-Bred," self-explanitory, and "Open," for everyone. Likewise in AKC with their "American-Bred" class.

My question is, since I would imagine the majority of CKC dogs are Canadian-Bred, is there a reason someone would enter in that class as opposed to Open, or enter Open as opposed to Canadian-Bred? Is the competition harder in one or the other? Is there a difference, really? For the show people here, if/when you show/ed a dog that didn't go into the BBE class, which did you enter and why?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Yup....Open is the class for animals that look and/or are darn near mature. They've bodied out (or have really started too), and are older. AmBred is for animals that are older, have aged out of 12-18, but do not have the maturity to compete with the open animals.

Open is a very, VERY competitive class.



> For the show people here, if/when you show/ed a dog that didn't go into the BBE class, which did you enter and why?


It depends entirely on how the dog is looking. I'm generally not going to enter my 12-18 dog in Open, unless the dog is look REALLY mature for its age. I might enter my 12-18 in AmBred though, if it looks a bit more mature than other 12-18 animals. A little bet better put together, not as gangly, etc.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, AM-bred here is basically an extra class. People put dogs in there they think are not mature enough to compete in the Open class, as Open class is generally the older dogs. So they are too old for the puppy classes, but are not mature enough to compete in Open, so they need to go somewhere or just get put up. The competition is tough in Open, not so much in Am-bred. So I assume it is the same in Canada, but I have no first had experience showing in Canada. 

BB is showing in the 12-18 month class now, she will move into the Open class when she is old enough, if she doesn't finish from the 12-18 month class. She is old enough to go to Open, as any dog can show in Open, but she is not mature enough for Open, but I don't want to show here in Am-bred and she is still young enough to compete in the 12-18. 

Am-bred winners don't always get the second look, they deserve. Although it should be anyone's game, some judges feel people use the Am-bred class to get a free ride to the winners competition. 

I have shown a few Am-bred dogs and done well, so to me if the dog is a good dog it should get a second look and if it is the best dog it doesn't matter what class it came from. 

Kira was shown in the puppy classes, and I did a little in Bred-by but she wasn't getting any looks, because I was young and I was showing against some long time breeders, so I switched to Open, may have shown her in Am-bred for a little while, can't remember. 

The bulldogs have been shown in Open, Am-bred, and BBE. When they were younger the puppy classes as well, except for my bred-by champion of course, and Jay. 

Really it your preference. I really don't care what class I show in. I like to show my breeding in the BBE class but I can't show all of them in that class at the same time.


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks a ton, guys! It's one of those things that that I always wondered about but never remembered to ask at any of the shows I've been to. Trying to learn as much as I can. The point systems still baffle me, so if I do get my puppy and he turns out well, I might be back here going, "Help! We placed here and here and here, what did we get?" xD Oi, Obedience is so much simpler.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

TorachiKatashi said:


> Thanks a ton, guys! It's one of those things that that I always wondered about but never remembered to ask at any of the shows I've been to. Trying to learn as much as I can. The point systems still baffle me, so if I do get my puppy and he turns out well, I might be back here going, "Help! We placed here and here and here, what did we get?" xD Oi, Obedience is so much simpler.


Your point system, and our point system are a little different. So there maybe some Lost in Translation moments.


----------

